# Getting the gears



## PhotoriousMe (Jun 30, 2016)

I do get out of the office occasionally near the end of the day to stretch my legs and sometimes get a few shots.
5 exposures 2 stops apart.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2016)

Nicely done!  I really appreciate HDR when it looks this good.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Overread (Jun 30, 2016)

Agreed its really brought out the metalwork on the plane far more so than a regular shot would have - really good use of HDR! i also like how the skyline where the sun is almost seems to bleed into the plane where it touches the metalwork.

If anything I wonder if the sky isn't tonemapped enough - then again dealing with the sun behind the clouds is a major pain at times.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jun 30, 2016)

I did try to do a little more with the sky/clouds but I couldn't to where I thought it was an improvement while still looking natural.
I'm still not crazy about the blown out area.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 30, 2016)

Nicely done. I like this one. What program did you use for the HDR?


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jun 30, 2016)

Ron I exported from Lightroom into Photomatix then finnished of the image back in Lightroom again.


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 30, 2016)

Very good job!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice image.


----------



## Trblmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

This is gorgeous, I'd like to know what your EXIF data is on this.


----------

